# Θεματολογία δικτύου > 5 GHz >  πειράζει το feeder να είναι 5.6 ghz???

## batman_9697

ότι λέει.

----------


## Acinonyx

Γιατί που έπρεπε να είναι;  ::

----------


## batman_9697

> Γιατί που έπρεπε να είναι;


5 ghz

απλά ήθελα να μάθω άν είναι παράνομο στα 5.6!!!

----------


## Acinonyx

Κανένα feeder δεν είναι παράνομο. Η εκπομπή σε κανάλια εκτός της μπάντας 5.5-5.7 είναι παράνομη..

----------


## batman_9697

> Κανένα feeder δεν είναι παράνομο. Η εκπομπή σε κανάλια εκτός της μπάντας 5.5-5.7 είναι παράνομη..


δέν νομίζω να υπάρχει κονβούχος που να μήν παρανομεί τότε...

----------


## JollyRoger

κρύβε λόγια  ::   ::   ::  

ps. υπάρχουν πάντως μερικοί...  ::

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Κανένα feeder δεν είναι παράνομο. Η εκπομπή σε κανάλια εκτός της μπάντας 5.5-5.7 είναι παράνομη..
> 
> 
> δέν νομίζω να υπάρχει κονβούχος που να μήν παρανομεί τότε...


Γνωρίζω αρκετούς που έχουν φροντίσει να εκπέμπουν σε αυτή την μπάντα με τη νόμιμη ισχύ και χωρίς turbo και nstreme... Δεν είναι όμως όλοι το ίδιο συνειδητοποιημένοι.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Δεν είναι όμως όλοι το ίδιο συνειδητοποιημένοι.


νομίζω δεν είναι απαραίτητα θέμα συνειδητοποίησης...
νομίζω παίζει και συνειδητοποιημένο nstreme και συνειδητοποιημένο turbo και συνειδητοποιημένο εκτός μπάντας  :: 

κοινός δεν πιστεύω οτι συνειδητοποιημένος = τυφλά νομοταγής/νομότυπος...

εκτός αν όταν περνάς το δρόμο πας πάντα και μόνο απο τη διάβαση πεζών... τότε πάω πάσσο  ::

----------


## batman_9697

για να λέμε την αλήθεια.2 link μου παίζουν σε άλλα κανάλια εκτός 5,5-5,7...
αλλά δεν νομίζω να είμαι ο μόνος.......

----------


## batman_9697

για να λέμε την αλήθεια.2 link μου παίζουν σε άλλα κανάλια εκτός 5,5-5,7...
αλλά δεν νομίζω να είμαι ο μόνος.......

----------


## Acinonyx

Σίγουρα υπάρχουν και αυτοί που το γνωρίζουν. Υπάρχουν όμως και οι άλλοι που περνάνε το δρόμο έξω από τη διάβαση και δεν έχουν καταλάβει ότι είναι ασυνειδητοι και μπορεί να προκαλέσουν ατύχημα. Για αυτούς λέω..

----------


## spirosco

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από Acinonyx
> 
> Δεν είναι όμως όλοι το ίδιο συνειδητοποιημένοι.
> 
> 
> νομίζω δεν είναι απαραίτητα θέμα συνειδητοποίησης...
> νομίζω παίζει και συνειδητοποιημένο nstreme...


Δεν το καταλαβα αυτο περι nstreme.
Εξυπακουεται πως αν μιλαμε για κομβο κορμου* οπου προκειται να ρουταρεις αρκετο traffic σε mikrotik τουλαχιστον, το nstreme ειναι μονοδρομος.

Ετσι οπως το γραφεις ειναι σαν να λες πως οποιος χρησιμοποιει nstreme, παρανομει.

* κομβος κορμου = ειναι ο κομβος οπου εκτος απο τις προσωπικες αναγκες του ιδιοκτητη του, καλυπτει και την δρομολογηση μερικων εκατονταδων ταλαιπωρων κομβουχων/πελατων ακομη.

----------


## JollyRoger

> Ετσι οπως το γραφεις ειναι σαν να λες πως οποιος χρησιμοποιει nstreme, παρανομει.


κάπου είχε αναφέρει κάποιος, οτι το nstreme είναι εκτός της προβλεπόμενης "νομότυπης" διαμόρφωσης του σήματος, άρα "παράνομο"...

δεν έχω ιδίαν άποψη επι του θέματος...  :: 


(ήταν στο θρεντ περι "αντιμετώπισης παράνομων εκπομπών" που κρίθηκε οτι πρέπει να διαγραφεί(!)  ::  )

----------


## spirosco

Το nstreme συνδιαζει πολλα πλαισια πακετων σε ενα πλαισιο επιτρεποντας ετσι περισσοτερη ωφελιμη πληροφορια να περασει μεσα στο ιδιο χρονικο διαστημα.
Επισης χρησιμοποιει εναν proprietary μηχανισμο (polling) για να κανει καλυτερη διαχειριση των timeslots.

Δεν αλλαζει την διαμορφωση, αλλαζει το πρωτοκολλο επικοινωνιας.
Δεν επιβαρυνει επιπλεον καναλια, επιβαρυνει τον επεξεργαστη.

http://www.mikrotik.com/testdocs/ros/2. ... ontent.php

----------


## JollyRoger

αυτό που είχα καταλάβει, ήταν οτι το polling μπουκώνει την συχνότητα και δημιουργεί πρόβλημα σε τυχόν άλλους (υποθέτω στο ίδιο κανάλι)...

αλλά όπως ξανάπα δεν έχω ιδίαν αντίληψη, κι όπως θυμάμαι και η αναφορά στην οποία αναφέρομαι, είτε τεθεί με αμφιβολία... δηλαδή οτι ίσως να είναι παράνομο...

εσείς ξέρετε, εγώ απλά θυμήθηκα την αναφορά που λέω και το ανέφερα..  ::   ::

----------


## spirosco

Μαστορα ειναι αυτονοητο πως αν συμπεφτουν στο ιδιο γεωγραφικο σημειο και στο ιδιο καναλι 2 links, θα μοιραζονται ετσι κι αλλιως τα διαθεσιμα timeslots, αρα και την διαθεσιμη ταχυτητα.

Τι ειναι προτιμοτερο, να εχεις 2 links που λειτουργουν στο ιδιο καναλι και μοιραζονται 54mbits ή 2 links που λειτουργουν σε διαφορετικο καναλι και το καθ'ενα πετυχαινει την μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μπορει?

----------


## JollyRoger

> Τι ειναι προτιμοτερο, να εχεις 2 links που λειτουργουν στο ιδιο καναλι και μοιραζονται 54mbits ή 2 links που λειτουργουν σε διαφορετικο καναλι και το καθ'ενα πετυχαινει την μεγιστη ταχυτητα που μπορει?


αφού ζητάς τη γνώμη μου, αυτή είναι: ανάλογα τα διαθέσιμα κανάλια... 
οπου αν είναι όλα άδεια, είμαι και υπέρ του turbo, και υπέρ του g... γιατί όχι αν δεν ενοχλείς?...  :: 

σχετικά με νομικά κλπ...επαναλαμβάνω: δεν κατέχω...  :: 

και προσωπικά τα links χωρίς nstreme τα βλέπω χαμένο b/w, όπως κι εσύ προφανώς...  ::  ....

όμως αν όλα τα κανάλια ήταν γεμάτα (κοντέβουμε  :: ), και ψάχναμε το πιο άδειο απο πλευράς ποσοστού κίνησης, ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα τα απλά λινκς για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση περισσοτέρων...  ::

----------


## spirosco

> όμως αν όλα τα κανάλια ήταν γεμάτα (κοντέβουμε ), και ψάχναμε το πιο άδειο απο πλευράς ποσοστού κίνησης, ίσως να ήταν καλύτερα τα απλά λινκς για την καλύτερη εξυπηρέτηση περισσοτέρων...


Για να καταφερουμε να γεμισουμε ολα τα καναλια π.χ. μεσα σε μια περιοχη, πρεπει να γινουμε παρααα πολλοι, πραγμα που θα χρειαστει αρκετο καιρο.

Αυτο ομως που καταφερνουμε σιγουρα καλα με το default tx power, με panels με μιση απολαβη απο αυτη των πιατων και λοβους σαν φουστανελες,
και γενικοτερα με την αγνοια μας, εεε... ολα αυτα δεν διορθωνονται κλεινοντας το nstreme.

Ασε που ενα link σε nstreme οπως σου εξηγησα πιο πανω ειναι πιο ευαισθητο απο ενα απλο link χωρις nstreme.

----------


## Acinonyx

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από dalex
> 
> ...
> 
> 
> Όπως σου έγραψα και παραπανω, έχει ακουστεί (και μάλλον είναι πραγματικότητα) ότι το nstreme έχει απενεργοποιημένο το carrier sensing και στηρίζεται μόνο στο polling. Αυτό σημαίνει ότι μπορεί να μην είναι τόσο καθαρό όσο φαίνεται. Όταν υπάρχουν κι άλλοι σταθμοί τριγύρω, δεν τους δίνει προτεραιότητα και πατάει πάνω τους με αποτέλεσμα να μη μπορεί να χρησιμοποιήσει κανείς το κανάλι στο μέγιστο των δυνατοτήτων του.
> 
> ...


Κανείς δεν μπορεί βέβαια να το επιβεβαιώσει...

----------


## spirosco

Και βεβαια μπορεις αν οχι να το επιβεβαιωσεις, τουλαχιστον να δεις αν παρουσιαζει επιπτωσεις σε αλλα κοντινα links, αλλα δεν εχει νοημα να κατσει καποιος να το κανει αφου μπορει απλα να βρει ενα αλλο ελευθερο καναλι.

Η διαφορα παντως σε performance με ενεργοποιημενο/απενεργοποιημενο το polling, σε οσα bw tests εχω κανει, ειναι ασημαντη.

Ισως να εχει περισσοτερη αποτελεσματικοτητα σε point to multipoint συνδεσεις.

----------


## NetTraptor

Μήπως είναι τελικά ώρα για ένα fest... ?

πολύ μπλέξιμο βλέπω σε έννοιες που άλλες φορές ήταν αυτονόητες! 

Μην σας πιάνει πάλι η antiMikro ένταση ... πολλά protocol & timeslot optimizations βγήκαν, βγαίνουν και θα βγουν είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι και ακούγετε αστείο να αρχίσουμε πάλι αυτή την κόντρα!

Το 802.11n έχει πολλά μπιχλιμπίδια και optimization... μην πούμε για το καταβρόχθησμα της μπάντας στην οποία θα κάτσει όσο adaptive και αν είναι ανάλογα με το περιβάλλον! 

Νομίζω ότι αν και έχουμε παρατράγουδα είμαστε οι καλύτεροι overall στην διαχείριση της μπάντας μας... λίγο λογική θέλει σε πολλές περιπτώσεις.

----------


## mojiro

> πολλά protocol & timeslot optimizations


what do you mean man ?? ? ?? ? give some info/urls

----------


## NetTraptor

Λέμε τώρα... Σαφέστατα δεν κάνω display γνώσεων ... κάπου αλλού το πάω

Πολλά optimizations όπως το nstream έρχονται σιγά όπως περνάει ο καιρός. Νομίζω ο τίτλος της παρακάτω παρουσίασης τα λέει όλα! Θα έρθουν ένα κάρο παρόμοια είτε το θέλουμε είτε όχι. Το θέμα είναι περισσότερο διαχειριστικό ενώ η έξυπνη εκμετάλλευση είναι το ζητούμενο! 

Το ζητούμενο δεν είναι να βάλουμε τυφλούς κανόνες περί 802.11g, Turbo a/g, 802.11nxzvwqik Turbo injection, optimization methods, κτλ αλλά να καταφέρουμε ανά πάσα στιγμή να στραγγίζουμε το διαθέσιμο πως να το πω "air-bandwidth" με κάθε δυνατό και δημοκρατικό τρόπο σε κάθε layer (δεν μιλάω μόνο για το AWMN).

Νομίζω ότι είναι καιρός να βλέπουμε λίγο ποιο συνολικά τι μπαίνει που μπαίνει, πως μπαίνει και γιατί, περισσότερο από το να προσπαθούμε να δημιουργούμε απαγορευτικούς μύθους για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο. 

Να κάτι που είχα πετύχει στο Net πριν λίγο καιρό...

"How to squeeze more performance out of your wifi"
http://events.ccc.de/congress/2006/Fahr ... slides.pdf

----------


## mojiro

γενικοτερα υπαρχουν πολλες ερευνες γυρω απο το Wireless Optimization
σε καθε του σταδιο & μορφη με διαφορετικες προσεγγισεις ανα περιπτωση.

πληθος δημοσιευσεων και αναφορων ωστοσο δυσκολο να φτασουν διπλα
μας....

μονο ο athero-chip/driver ειναι αυτη τη στιγμη κατι το οποιο μπορει να
προσφερει ζωντανο πεδιο δοκιμων.

εννοειται οτι υπαρχουν ετοιμα modules πειραματικου/αναπτυξιακου πεδιου,
αλλα οχι για τη χρηση που κανουμε εμεις ή επαγγελματιες.

----------


## JollyRoger

ευχαριστώ πολύ τον moderator anonymous για το "σπλιτ" της απάντησής μου, χωρίς τα post ΣΤΑ οποία ήταν απάντηση....





> σας πιάνει πάλι η antiMikro ένταση





> ακούγετε αστείο να αρχίσουμε πάλι αυτή την κόντρα!


δε με έχει πιάσει απολύτως καμία ένταση, και μάλιστα φέρουσα κάποια ταμπέλα... εσύ φέρνεις και την ένταση και τις ταμπέλες...




> να προσπαθούμε να δημιουργούμε απαγορευτικούς μύθους για να έχουμε το κεφάλι μας ήσυχο.


 δεν συμπέρανε κανείς άλλος για κανέναν πριν έρθεις... εσύ ήρθες να κρίνεις, οι άλλοι λέγαν απόψεις...

παρακαλώ πολύ εφόσον ο φίλτατος nettraptor δεν μου έκανε την τιμή να αναφέρει σε ποιόν αναφέρεται, να σεβαστούν οι mods το ξεκαθάρισμα απο πλευράς μου στις προθέσεις που μου προσδίδουν τα λεγόμενα του εν λόγω χρήστη, εφόσον προηγούνται και δικά μου σχετικά posts, τα οποία σίγουρα δεν περιέχουν τέτοιες προθέσεις...

----------


## nikosandreadakis

Είναι παράνομο σήγουρα να έχεις κερέα 5ghz φαντάσου 5,6

----------


## JB172

> Είναι παράνομο σήγουρα να έχεις κερέα 5ghz φαντάσου 5,6


Από που το συμπέρανες αυτό?
Διάβασε το επισυναπτόμένο ΦΕΚ 739 / 20-6-2006 από την προ-προτελευταία σελίδα (σελίδα 6-9810 άριθμ. 384/1) για τις κατασκευές κεραιών.
Αν έχει αλλάξει κάτι στο νόμο, παρακαλώ όπως το επισυνάψεις εδώ.

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## JollyRoger

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από JollyRoger
> 
> νομίζω δεν είναι απαραίτητα θέμα συνειδητοποίησης...
> .
> .
> .
> κοινός δεν πιστεύω οτι συνειδητοποιημένος = τυφλά νομοταγής/νομότυπος...
> 
> εκτός αν όταν περνάς το δρόμο πας πάντα και μόνο απο τη διάβαση πεζών... τότε πάω πάσσο 
> ...


ναι αν ο δρόμος δεν περνάει και το πεζοδρόμιο είναι άδειο ΚΑΙ δεν ενοχλείς κανέναν... που είναι το πρόβλημα?

οτι λέγεται "πεζό-δρόμιο"?  ::  ....

Η μήπως θες να πείς οτι δεν περνάς το δρόμο εκτός αν έχει "διάβαση πεζών" και αναμένο το "γρηγόρη"?  ::  ...


προσωπικά με ενδιαφέρει να μην ενοχλώ άλλους όπως ακριβώς δεν θέλω να με ενοχλούν... και τον ορισμό της ενόχλησης δεν τον ορίζει κάποιος νόμος κατα τη γνώμη μου... 

να σε ρωτήσω το αντίστροφο?...
αν είσαι νομότυπος, πιστεύεις οτι έχεις λόγω "νομιμότητας" το δικαίωμα να αδιαφορείς αν ενοχλείς άλλους?

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## JollyRoger

::   ::   ::  

δε λέω, προφανώς θα σε σύγχισε...

κι εμένα με είχε συγχίσει ενας παπους ιρακινος που είχε βρεθεί μπροστά μου στα καλά καθούμενα μες τη μέση του δρόμου και τον έτρεχα στο νοσοκομείο...  :: ... αλλά δεν του έσπασα τίποτα περεταίρω  ::  ... φαντάσου, ουτε καν αποζημίωση για το μηχανάκι του είχα ζητήσει!  ::  ...

απλά θέλω να πω οτι ένα κακό προηγούμενο δεν είναι λόγος προκατάληψης...

επίσης δεν απάντησες στην ερώτησή μου!  ::  ...




> να σε ρωτήσω το αντίστροφο?...
> αν είσαι νομότυπος, πιστεύεις οτι έχεις λόγω "νομιμότητας" το δικαίωμα να αδιαφορείς αν ενοχλείς άλλους?

----------


## dalex

.....

----------


## senius

Δεν το πάτε από την αρχή, να το *καταλάβουμε*, γιατί έχω φίλο τροχονόμο εδώ ... και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα?

ΕΛΕΟΣ ... κι εδώ?

Αντε να δω η σοβαρότητα ορισμένων σε πόσα όρια φτάνει.

----------


## john70

> Δεν το πάτε από την αρχή, να το *καταλάβουμε*, γιατί έχω φίλο τροχονόμο εδώ ... και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα?
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ ... κι εδώ?


Πές τα ρε Κώστα .... μας μπέρδεψαν  ::   ::

----------


## senius

> Αρχική Δημοσίευση από senius
> 
> Δεν το πάτε από την αρχή, να το *καταλάβουμε*, γιατί έχω φίλο τροχονόμο εδώ ... και δεν καταλαβαίνει τίποτα?
> 
> ΕΛΕΟΣ ... κι εδώ?
> 
> 
> Πές τα ρε Κώστα .... μας μπέρδεψαν



πειράζει το feeder να είναι 5.6 ghz???

Βρε Γιάννη έλεος πια, δεν τολμάς να διαβάσεις τίποτα, 

οι ίδιοι και οι ίδιοι.

πειράζει το feeder να είναι 5.6 ghz???

ΤΕΛΟΣ

α ξέχασα :*πειράζει το feeder να είναι 5.6 ghz???*

----------


## JollyRoger

είπε κάποιος κάτι για μένα τωρα?... δεν εννοήσα...

σε ενόχλησα senius? η δεν μιλησες για μένα με "τους ίδιους και τους ίδιους"?...

----------

